

Making sense out of 8-bit and 32-bit MCU options for your next IoT application - dchester195
http://www.embedded.com/design/mcus-processors-and-socs/4440036/Making-sense-out-of-8-bit-and-32-bit-MCU-options-for-your-next-IoT-application

======
2bluesc
I think sub $1 Cortex-M0s like ST's STM32F100 are going to slowly kill the
8051s (also likely AVR and PIC) of the world. Hard to argue with the price and
performance.

Using the same toolchain as higher performance MCU (Cortex-M4F) simplifies
things because everyone hates bringing up embedded tools (debuggers,
compilers, IDEs, etc) and enables re-use across product lines inside product
companies. Factor in the increased popularity of the open source toolchains
and their quality will improve as well.

